#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bitte um Befund Übersetung Kernspin der HWS nach Bandscheiben-OP >

## Zwoelfe

Hallo zusammen, 
  ich mich kurz vorstellen und erkären worum es geht. 
  Ich bin 40 Jahre und leb mit meinem Freund in Bochum, in diesem Befund geht es um meinen Freund. Er ist 50 Jahre, von Beruf Bäcker und hatte eine Bandscheiben OP im HWS-Bereich im Oktober 2010.  
  Heute war eine Nachuntersuchung (mein Freund hat nach der OP schlimmere Schmerzen als vor der OP und schläft nachts maximal 3-4 Stunden, dann kann er vor schmerzen nicht mehr liegen) und er hat einen Bericht mit bekommen. Leider hat er erst in der nächsten Woche einen Termin bei seinem Arzt und wir sind neugierig und gespannt was jetzt in diesem Bericht steht. 
  Vielleicht ist jemand so nett und hilft uns.  Dafür schon mal im Voraus ein herzliches Danke! 
  So nun zum Bericht: 
  Kernspintomographie der Halswirbelsäule  
  Z.n. Bandscheibenprolaps HWS 5/6, Fusion OP Palakos, Foraminotomie HWK 5/6 re 
  Unauffällige Lordose der HWS Z.n. Fusions-OP mit Palakos. Konstratmittelanreicherung der Wirbelkörper HWK 5 und 6 sowie auch des Zwischenwirbelraumes dorsal, dd postoperativ.
  Im Segment 5/6 weiterhin ein Nachweis einer geringern, medianen Diskusprotrusion ohne Impression des Duralsackes. Kein Nachweis einer wesentlichen Wurzelkompression. 
  Neu aufgetretener Nachweis einer longitudinal verlaufenden, zarten Signalanhebung des zervikalen Myelons zentral, insbesondere dorsal HWK 4-6, nach cranial bis in Höhe HWK 1 auslaufend, dd Syrinx. Minimale mediale Diskusprotrusion HWK 4/5. 
  Beurteilung:  Mediane      und beidseitents mediolaterale, minimale Diskusprotrusion HWK 5/6 sowie      Z.n. Fusions-OP HWK 5/6 mit Palakos und persistiernder Schrankenstörung in      HWK 5 und 6.Geringe      mediane soft-disc-protrusion HWK 4/5.Neu      aufgetretene Syrinx drosal HWK 4-6, minimal nach cranial bis in Höhe HWK 1      auslaufend.  
  Danke für Eure Hilfe
  Liebe Grüße aus Bochum

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Antje 
Zwischen den 4./5. und 5./6. Halswirbel befinden sich noch leichte Bandscheibenvorwölbungen. Das Rückenmark und die austretenden Süpinalnerven sind davon aber nicht betroffen. Das Rückenmark ist auf dieser Höhe etwas "hyperaktiv". Ich vermute, dass dein Freund deshalb die Schmerzen hat. Das kann mit dem operierten Bandscheibenvorfall und/oder mit der OP zusammenhängen. Der Arzt kann euch dabei sicher besser helfen als ich. 
Gute Besserung,
Christiane

----------


## Zwoelfe

Hallo Christiane, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort.  
LG Antje

----------

